# Can I apply for jobs when in the UK?



## graemeboro (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello All,

I posted a question a while back about applying to migrate. My wife is of the opinion that I should get a job first and go out on a work permit to see if we like it etc. 

The question is can I apply for a job in Canada whilst I live in the UK? If so are there good websites for this? I am perfectly willing to travel for interviews etc but am wondering whether companies will ignore me if I apply with a uk address?

FYI I am an Information Security Professional with 10 years experience.

Any thoughts would be good on this one.
Regards
Graeme


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's entirely possible to do a job search from overseas. And yes, there are companies that will ignore your inquiries when they see the UK address. What you need to do is to address the issue in your cover letter, indicating that you are planning to travel to Canada "in the near future" and would be interested in arranging an interview while you are in the area. Make it clear that this is a "freebie" on their part. (Some employers will reimburse you the costs of traveling within Canada or within the province once you're over there.)

I'm afraid there isn't one website or newspaper or journal that will conveniently group those employers who might be willing to deal with overseas applicants. You need to apply to any and all suitable position listings, pointing out your particular strengths or interests in the position at hand. 

Your response rate may be pretty low, as it is far easier for an employer to "make do" with a local applicant than to go through the hassle of hiring a foreigner and getting their paperwork in order. But you need to point out in your applications what you have to offer that makes the extra hassle worth it for the employer - languages, experience working in a multinational environment, some for of unique experience that is relevant to the particular company. In short, you have to market yourself, and in some cases do a bit of research about the companies you are targeting.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Loki117 (May 9, 2008)

I found craigslist a great help while looking for a job but it really does differ depending on your "market" for IT it seems good but I did quickly realise that if you arent yet in Canada you will be unlikely to get a call back from them which isnt very nice! I even have an open work visa and got nothing so dont be down heartened by a few no shows in your inbox just keep plugging away.


----------

